# Куда пойти учиться?



## Dobryi (25 Окт 2010)

В Москву и Питер я не потяну по теории.

Хочу однозначно в консерваторию. Баянист.


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2010)

А в Казань почему не хотите попробовать?


----------



## maksimum (25 Окт 2010)

Езжайте в Нижний или в Саратов!


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Окт 2010)

Если преподаватель по инструменту берёт к себе в класс, то нигде нет проблем с теорией.


----------

